# Has anyone tasted Lidl champagne?



## brodiebabe (5 Jun 2007)

Anyone taste Lidl champagne?  What is it like?

It's "Comte de Brismand" brut reserve - 17.99 euro.


----------



## joanmul (5 Jun 2007)

A friend of mine has and says it is very nice.


----------



## brodiebabe (5 Jun 2007)

Have bought a bottle.  Will report back when I have drank it.


----------



## Rebelette (6 Jun 2007)

A girl in work said it was lovely - she was going to buy it for her wedding, but the local LIDL didnt have enough bottles. When she arrived to the hotel, the bottle of champagne in the honeymoon suite was the same one she was going to buy in LIDL.


----------



## Yoltan (6 Jun 2007)

Yes for the price it's actually quite nice.


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Jun 2007)

They also sell _Crème de cassis_; add a few drops and ...hey Presto! _Kir Royal_. 

But it's quite drinkable on its own, too.


----------



## brodiebabe (6 Jun 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> They also sell _Crème de cassis_; add a few drops and ...hey Presto! _Kir Royal_.
> 
> But it's quite drinkable on its own, too.


 
Great tip!  Thanks


----------



## europhile (6 Jun 2007)

The prosecco which Lidl sells for €9.99 in Ireland is €0.99 in Germany.


----------



## brodiebabe (13 Jun 2007)

Just to report back......

I was happy with the Lidl champagne, it tasted (to my unrefined palatte) very pleasant and wasn't so sharp as other champagnes I have tasted.  All in all I think it is fine for the price.


----------



## Yoltan (17 Jun 2007)

I had some friends down last weekend and we had a bottle of Veuve Clicquot which I love. My friends enjoyed it but when they tasted the one from Lidl the preferred it over the Veuve. E43 against E18. Not bad! In saying that it didn't stop them polishing off a magnum of Veuve!!


----------



## gonk (17 Jun 2007)

europhile said:


> The prosecco which Lidl sells for €9.99 in Ireland is €0.99 in Germany.


 
Ireland has very high excise duty on sparkling wine and 21% VAT on top of that (i.e., VAT is charged on the excise duty). This would account for most of the difference.


----------



## rabbit (17 Jun 2007)

europhile said:


> The prosecco which Lidl sells for €9.99 in Ireland is €0.99 in Germany.


 
Think of how little it must cost when it leaves the factory where it was made, before transportation, duties, marketing overheads, retail premises overheads + Lidls profits etc are taken in to account.  I never tasted it ,  but heard it tastes like cheap chemicals.


----------



## europhile (17 Jun 2007)

It doesn't actually taste any worse than other own-brand ones I've got from UK supermarkets.


----------



## rabbit (17 Jun 2007)

We are not talking about "other own-brand ones from UK supermarkets".   Some own brand food items from UK supermarkets is very good eg Marks and Spencer.  I would not put lidl own brand in the same league as Marks and spencer, not by a very long shot !


----------



## europhile (17 Jun 2007)

Exactly my point.


----------



## brodiebabe (18 Jun 2007)

rabbit said:


> We are not talking about "other own-brand ones from UK supermarkets". Some own brand food items from UK supermarkets is very good eg Marks and Spencer. I would not put lidl own brand in the same league as Marks and spencer, not by a very long shot !


 

I think the Lidl one tasted better than the M&S one!


----------



## lyonsie (18 Jun 2007)

You have gotten me interested, as the Marks and Spencer 'Oudinot, medium-dry' is my fav. and is a few €'s dearer.   Maybe it could be replaced by the Lidl brand.   Watch this space.


----------



## rabbit (19 Jun 2007)

lyonsie said:


> Maybe it could be replaced by the Lidl brand. Watch this space.


 
You could save a fortune. In Germany it is much cheaper than bottled water. 


'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Someone else once claimed Lada were the best built cars ever


----------



## z108 (19 Jun 2007)

rabbit said:


> You could save a fortune. In Germany it is much cheaper than bottled water.




In Germany, I went to  a petrol station at 5 am to buy apfelwein  to keep a party going and it was 89 cent. It turns out they had even shipped this stuff from the UK and it was still that cheap after paying the postage. 
It didnt taste so bad either. Knowing it was cheap and that in Ireland it would cost a multiple of the price in Germany improved the experience a lot.


----------



## rabbit (19 Jun 2007)

sign said:


> In Germany, I went to a petrol station at 5 am to buy apfelwein to keep a party going and it was 89 cent. It turns out they had even shipped this stuff from the UK


 
You must have been in great form at the party to find apfelwein shipped from the UK , @ 89 cent a bottle.   Tell us what you had in the hours before 5 am, thats what I want to try next time.  lol


----------

